# October BBQ Cook Off - VFW Dickinson



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

Looks like I may be running another charity cook off at the Dickinson VFW on October 28th and 29th. The VFW will be hosting the event and monies will be going to Shriners Hospitals.

It'll be the same set up, with some new cookers (actually old cookers to the VFW..)

It'll be a grand time, more details to come.

So, 

Who's Cookin'?!


----------



## MarshJr. (Jul 29, 2005)

count us in


----------



## igo320 (May 17, 2005)

Sweetbone cookers will try to be there!


----------



## RAW77 (Aug 13, 2005)

Broken Rib Smokers will be there!!! :brew:


----------



## El Carnicero (Aug 27, 2009)

Tiny put me down, and Mr Sweetbone I'm gunning for the top! Come with the A game boys!


----------



## seis dedo del pie (May 12, 2010)

If Broken Rib and Marsh are there then I am in


----------



## Lav20 (Mar 22, 2005)

*Huge Cooks -*

IN


----------



## MarshJr. (Jul 29, 2005)

Any new updates on this cookoff?


----------



## Bayou RedFish (Jul 3, 2010)

MarshJr. said:


> Any new updates on this cookoff?


I agree sounds like fun ! its gettn close any info yet?????:cheers:


----------



## seis dedo del pie (May 12, 2010)

Hey Tiny, whats up on the cook off?


----------



## deanbo58 (Jun 23, 2013)

Hi, I've lived in Texas for a year and live just down the road from the VFW in Dickinson. I am looking forward to the cook-off in Oct. and may consider entering the competition. Since moving to Texas I have mastered the art of smoking brisket. Ribs & Chicken no problem.


----------



## TEXASSMOKE (Dec 10, 2009)

Looks like you might be a year or two late.


----------



## tspitzer (Feb 7, 2013)

gotta love the VFW in Dickinson--evertime I am there that is where we end up with some friends playing darts--y'all have FUN--


----------



## Whiskey Girl (Jan 13, 2010)

Can't make this on Tiny . . . I'll be cooking in Flatonia this weekend . . . wg


----------



## CavassoCruisin (Jun 21, 2006)

Whiskey Girl said:


> Can't make this on Tiny . . . I'll be cooking in Flatonia this weekend . . . wg


"This weekend" was October of 2011....I don't even remember what state I was in! Holy stale thread, Batman!


----------

